# vol iPod Touch



## Goliath (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour la tribu, 

...j&#8217;étais l&#8217;heureux propriétaire d&#8217;un iPod touch et malheureusement je ne le suis plus  , on vient de me le voler. Je ne sais plus quelle version était installée dessus mais la seule chose que je me rappelle c&#8217;est que j&#8217;ai enregistré son numéro de série sur le site d&#8217;Apple, j&#8217;ai un compte MobileMe mais bon apparemment aucun appareil est enregistré donc il me semble qu&#8217;avec un message pareil l&#8217;OS 3.0 n&#8217;a pas été installé et que l&#8217;option Push n&#8217;a pas été activée...

...quelques conseils pour apaiser ma rage?



...au fait comment retrouver tous mon matériel qui a été enregistré sur le site Apple? ...normalement avec mon ID cela devrait être facile, mais pas moyen de retracer mes enregistrements....


----------



## Goliath (30 Novembre 2009)

...personne peut me renseigner sur comment retracer son matériel enregistré sur le site de la pomme?


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2009)

À part attendre qu'une personne ramène l'iPod en SAV, tu as peu de chance de le retrouver. Désolé.


----------



## Goliath (1 Décembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> À part attendre qu'une personne ramène l'iPod en SAV, tu as peu de chance de le retrouver. Désolé.



...mais où se trouve sur le site d'Apple la liste de mon matériel enregistré?


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2009)

Apple Store > Votre compte > (déroulant lorsque le pointeur est dessus) Articles enregistrés.


----------



## Goliath (1 Décembre 2009)

...je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est à cet endroit là car aucun de mes articles enregistrés y figure, il me semble, d'après ce qu'il est écrit (Articles enregistrés - Effectuez le suivi des articles que vous souhaitez acheter plus tard à laide de votre liste darticles enregistrés.), que cela est un simple garde-mémoire des articles que l'on veut acheter plus tard...


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2009)

Tu ne peux le retrouver, seule Apple y a accès à mon avis. 

Peut-être en les contactant directement.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Tu avais MobileMe ?


----------



## Goliath (1 Décembre 2009)

oui mais je n'ai pas effectué la mise à jour de l'OS


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

Donc dans ton panneau MMe, tu n'as pas "localiser mon iPhone" ?!


----------



## Goliath (1 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Donc dans ton panneau MMe, tu n'as pas "localiser mon iPhone" ?!



...comme écrit plus haut je pense que OS 3.0 aurait dû être installé et l'option Push activée, ce qui n'est pas le cas... mea culpa...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Décembre 2009)

C'est dommage. Mais tu te l'es fait volé ou et quand ?
Tu as téléphoné a leur service client ?


----------



## Goliath (1 Décembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est dommage. Mais tu te l'es fait volé ou et quand ?
> Tu as téléphoné a leur service client ?



...je préfère ne plus y penser, il a été volé stupidement, c'est entièrement de ma faute cela m'apprendra à faire attention à où je laisse mon iPod...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon, OK, ah désolé pour toi !

Pense à faire les mises à jour la prochaine fois, ça peut servir !


----------

